# Identify this....



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can anyone identify this device?.......










It is call Typewriter. Sad to say it is almost taken out from us.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Underwood a good brand too...I used one almost like it back in the old days, when you actually had to write in school instead of cut and paste....Getting the stone tablets in it was real pain though.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

My mum was working in a bank, the boss walked in and said, who wants to learn how to use the new thing, a computer?


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

i still got one .... in my storeroom









i think it still works via a change of the dry up ribbon ......

used to use that alot .....


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Hang on to it, when all this fancy electronic stuff goes in the crapper it will come in handy .


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

My dad used to have one - from his days in Fleet Street - but sadly he sold it...


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I still use one on a regular basis at work. I use it to make labels for my folders. However, I only use it because I can't figure out how to load the label paper into a printer. I say good riddance, typewriter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

SickPythons said:


> I still use one on a regular basis at work. I use it to make labels for my folders. However, I only use it because I can't figure out how to load the label paper into a printer. I say good riddance, typewriter.


Hope this video help you to print labels


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still have one ... I got it for free for writing on. Until I realized a computer is much easier.


----------

